# windows 10 sur mac



## gracios (8 Février 2021)

voilà la meilleur façon pour moi et facole d'installer windows sur votre mac avec bootcamp, il faut vraiment suivre le petit vidéo étape par étape et suivre les recommandation....et çà fonctionne a1









						Tuto comment installer Windows 10 sur Mac - tuto complet
					

télécharger iso Windows 10 : https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Locke (8 Février 2021)

gracios a dit:


> voilà la meilleur façon pour moi et facole d'installer windows sur votre mac avec bootcamp, il faut vraiment suivre le petit vidéo étape par étape et suivre les recommandation....et çà fonctionne a1


On n'y apprend rien dans ta vidéo puisque c'est le protocole officiel et immuable d'Assistant Boot Camp.


----------



## gracios (9 Février 2021)

tu es don bin négatif toi , j'ai essayé à 3 reprise avec les  lien de apple sans succèe mais avec ce petit vidéo , bcp plus simple et mieux expliqué à mon avis puisque çà marché cette fois ci , on est pas tous hyper mac comme toi mon ami


----------



## Locke (9 Février 2021)

gracios a dit:


> tu es don bin négatif toi , j'ai essayé à 3 reprise avec les lien de apple sans succèe mais avec ce petit vidéo , bcp plus simple et mieux expliqué à mon avis puisque çà marché cette fois ci , on est pas tous hyper mac comme toi mon ami


Ça c'est ton point de vue, c'est une chose, mais je maintiens que cette vidéo est le strict protocole d'installation via Assistant Boot Camp. Il ne suffit pas d'être calé, mais de suivre à la lettre ce qui est demandé officiellement, je peux te faire la même chose que dans la vidéo, mais tout en images. Désolé pour toi, mais si j'en juge par la pelletée de tes autres messages et le fait que tu ne suives pas strictement ce qui est demandé, il est très difficile de te venir en aide.


----------



## gracios (9 Février 2021)

j'ai jamais prétendu que le vidéo inventait de nouveau protocole d'installation , seulement qu'il démontrait bien comment s'y prendre ce que les autres protocoles ne montrent pas , il faut souvent faire des choix dans ces protocoles et on sait pas toujours lequel choisir quand on est pas un virtuose du mac et je présume que bcp de membre le sont pas non plus à voir les questionnements sur le forum windows sur mac , il y a quelques années quand je faisais du camping et postais des sujets sur le forum , il y avait un  campeur qui me suivait à la lettre et même parfois m'insultait parce que je possèdais pas un motorisé aussi gros que le tien , on aurait dit qu'il passait ses journées sur le forum , je l'ai supprimé de mes contact , déclaré comme indésirable mais je voyais qu'il continuait à répondre à mes sujets même si je répondais plus depuis longtemps... 
il me semble que tu pourrais dire simplement , pas mal ce petit vidéo  en respect pour celui qui s'est donné le trouble de le faire...non


----------



## Locke (9 Février 2021)

gracios a dit:


> il me semble que tu pourrais dire simplement , pas mal ce petit vidéo en respect pour celui qui s'est donné le trouble de le faire...non


Ben non, désolé mais je reste pragmatique et fais l'effort de réfléchir avant de faire quoi que ce soit. De plus ta vidéo date de 2019.


----------



## gracios (9 Février 2021)

C quoi le problème si çà fonctionne très bien et mon mac mini date de 2012

mac québec sont bcp plus gentil avec leur membre , ils sont pas hautain eux...  lol


----------



## Locke (9 Février 2021)

gracios a dit:


> C quoi le problème si çà fonctionne très bien et mon mac mini date de 2012


Mais il n'y a aucun problème, je te mentionne que c'est tout simplement le protocole officiel de chez Apple et que l'on n'apprend rien dans cette vidéo.


gracios a dit:


> mac québec sont bcp plus gentil avec leur membre , ils sont pas hautain eux... lol


OK, je comprends mieux la mise en garde de la québécoise que je fréquentais.


----------



## gracios (9 Février 2021)

je vais donc me passer d'écrire des sujets sur votre site à l'avenir


----------



## Locke (9 Février 2021)

gracios a dit:


> je vais donc me passer d'écrire des sujets sur votre site à l'avenir


A toi de savoir lire entre les lignes, mais tu seras toujours le bienvenu.


----------

